# Happy birthday, GunDude!



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

A few shots from Gunner's birthday party.

Loving his new toys. (And by "loving", I mean trying to kill the squeaker.)










"Thanks Mom!" (And yes, I took Riley's fox too, but it's MY birthday!)










Flying fox!!










Waiting for "birthday cake."


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Gunner!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Gunner

those pics are adorable


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Happy Birthsday, big sweetheart!

Tanya


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

happy Birthday he seems to be ahving a blast.....


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gunner!

(Looks like the situation has improved with Riley!)


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy BDAY Handsome Boy!!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gunner! 

The second picture is so cute. You can tell he does not feel the least bit bad for having all of the toys.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008Happy Birthday Gunner!
> 
> (Looks like the situation has improved with Riley!)


Yep - things have gotten _much_ better!








Gunner still has that one issue at the back door, but we can live with that. They just go out separately. They're getting along beautifully 99.9% of the time, so I'll take it! 

_The second picture is so cute. You can tell he does not feel the least bit bad for having all of the toys. _

LOL. Nope, he didn't. Funny thing is, if someone is stealing/hoarding toys, it's usually Riley. It was like Gunner knew that it was his birthday and was going to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMom
> Yep - things have gotten _much_ better!
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, My two boys (GSD 9 mo and Golden 2 yrs) are the same way. Our Golden hords the toys but shares very well too.







We also have to let them out seperatly, mostly because of a fun new game called "dig up the back yard looking for critters!" Alone it's no fun for some reason... 

Very handsome boys! I'm glad it's working out so well.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Handsome!


----------

